# How to rig dead slimy mackerel?



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

patwah said:


> string, needle, hook


Yep


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


> I will give you one tonite.


is cjbfisher's name Phil McCrackin by any chance, coz that's what he might get from salti tonight :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

cjbfisher said:


> Cuda said:
> 
> 
> > salticrak said:
> ...


I thought your last name was dover


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

cjbfisher said:


> Cuda said:
> 
> 
> > salticrak said:
> ...


In that case, your sweet cheeks are safe : :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Or it could be Phillip McCavity. You never know with Pauly.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I am intrigued by your choice of weight on the leading hook Mr Crak. 
Is that a cheap Kmart plastic with the moulded in jighead you have butchered to save making your own with molten lead?
How did you get the first swivel attached to the jighead hook without crushing the barb to slide it over? It looks like you have just tied it on with wire or knottable steel braid. 
Any reason why you left half the plastic in place?
Very clever use of an otherwise useless plastic BTW.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

cjbfisher said:


> Cuda said:
> 
> 
> > salticrak said:
> ...


So all together now!!!!"sssoooooo we alll went over to saltys place for a beeerrrrrrrrr! And then Ben bend Down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

That is what I have recently received&#8230; has an awesome swimming action.

Takes 10 seconds to rig and it docent matter how slow or fast you paddle it will always swim perfectly. Only downside is that they are a bit on the pricey side.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

brolans said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOOybYGI5qg
> 
> That is what I have recently received&#8230; has an awesome swimming action.
> 
> Takes 10 seconds to rig and it docent matter how slow or fast you paddle it will always swim perfectly. Only downside is that they are a bit on the pricey side.


Not as pricey as a donut.....fuel/time/shame.

Looks to be well worth the money Brody, especially from what others have said.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

It intrigues me that you value dead baits so highly, even keeping a nice slimy for later and dreaming about its future use.

Our fishery here laughs at dead baits. Cut baits work for cast and wait type of fishing, but trolling whole dead baits will get you nothing but sharks, here, inshore. Out fishing pelagics (way out. From a boat), sometimes tuna and dorado will take dead baits if they're really turned on, but there is so much live bait available (anchovy, sardine, mackerel, sauries) a dead one just doesn't appeal.

I'm amazed at what you guys do to get a stiff dead mack looking swimmy enough to get eaten by the right kind.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Well I best be thankful for live bait. I'm not very crafty; form follows function, don't you know. You do what you have to do, but I think I would fish a lot more artificials if I had to rig all my baits dead. And the g'f wouldn't take kindly to a bag of dead macks in the freezer.

Funny, a bag of dead halibut would make her happy. Women, eh?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe it's a west coast thing, the east coast guys particularly down Florida way have some excellent methods of rigging ballyhoo (gar) a quick google search will show this. Also on a fishing charter on my recent visit to Cancun Mexico they rigged up dead ballyhoo and Bonita (Mac tuna) as swim baits. They were quite effective on mackeral and wahoo.

Kev


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Definitely different E v W.
On boats, our marlin (Stripeys off SoCal) are either spotted tailing and pitched a live mack or switch and baited when they come up into the troll spread --or caught accidentally while soaking a bait for tuna. They can hit the lures, but often it is a sight fishing deal tossing a lively bait, and fought standing. As you get farther S into MEX's warmer waters, plain trolling lures are more effective, plus there are blues and blacks, but the live bait pitch is still the most effective. Mind this is all by boat experience. I only know of one stripey landed off a yak in SoCal, where the angler shore launched. That was Jim Sammons. It's rare to have good inshore conditions to get the real pelagics. Yellowtail don't count. They're inshore.

Wahoo, psh.
They'll hit anything, but they do like speed. I tip my hat to kayakers that have 'hoo under their belts.








IMage 976-TUNA

I also saw a pic that I can't find now of a Barbie Doll rigged for trolling, catching wahoo.

I try not to take for granted that bait is so prevalent, here. Honest, I paddle-fished (surfboard) and kayak fished thru the 90's and into the oughts before I started purposefully making bait. I baited a couple accidental mackerel here or there, but I was all artificial for years from the yak.

Since we're discussing baits. Do you have anything in AUS like pelagic red crabs? They're look like crayfish. They're far offshore and often get coughed up by offshore fish. 








Image Mexfish.

But certain years they get pushed inshore by currents and they change everything.









Image Ocean Light

Fin bait goes out the door everywhere, and everything is keyed on red crabs. Tuna, yellowtail, and even bass in the kelp. Everything goes after the easy meal, and fishing gets tough. I remember I found some red crawdad plastics for freshwater bass, that I rigged tail first on a red lead and slayed when nothing else was working, especially the fin bait my friends were using. We haven't had red crabs like that since then, and I never saw those plastics again. Do you get weird influxes of strange baits that any of you recall in AUS?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

salticrak said:


> here ya go sweetcheeks.


Hi Salti

I take it you don't need a downrigger etc due to the weighted head being used?

Home made with truhooks I guess?


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

"its only money"......Lekker to be on the dol ne!

Or you are really giving the fungal infused nanas!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Our spanish mackerel bait is really a pacific jack mackerel, close kin to a yakka. Much heartier but less lively than a green mackerel.
You can troll a jack mack all day...and then release him again at the end of the day before heading to the donut shop, where a green will swim itself to death on the hook.

Nice haul. Friends don't let friends buy bait retail. Shame.


----------

